# Perspective



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 6, 2006)

Show us your perspective images - I need some ideas for TAFE....


Sooo steepened perspective and flattened perspective I am looking at....


Just anything that has one of those, pretty please with a cherry on top (I won't be using them, I just wanna get an idea of what other people do)


So far I have seen a dog with a huge head, a kid holding a cupcake up (huge cupcake)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 7, 2006)

no one at all?


----------

